# Where do you hide your porn?



## webyugioh (Aug 4, 2008)

After reading these two topics
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98040
and 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98676&st=0

I thought it would be a fun little topic to ask people
WHERE DO YOU HIDE YOU P0RN?

As for me I have all of it on one folder, I put it in 
C:\Users\*webyugioh*\Desktop\ImportantStuff\stuff\Stay Out\I mean it\I'm not kidding\Get out now\This is my stuff\for no one to see\but me\NO
but then again nobody else touches my computer.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 4, 2008)

On the desktop in a folder labelled porn....


----------



## wchill (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit too obvious, try an encrypted archive with a small (32? 64MB?) RAM disk to prevent anything from happening.
As in near 100% not-caught rate.
As long as you're careful.
WIPE THE RAMDISK AFTER YOU'RE DONE!


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> On the desktop in a folder labelled porn....



YES!. No one will look there. Better than a folder called Ponyz (I dont have this folder >.>)


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 4, 2008)

Me and my friend have a program called Magic folders. Which after you install it, it hides any folder you put into it, completely invisible to everything. So much so that if you were to put a Windows boot file in it and hide it, your computer isn't booting ever again. Only way the program appears is if you put in the designated keyboard shortcut/password.

I guarantee that's what he uses it for. I use it to hide files from my room mate, he likes to mess with my shit a lot. Bastard. Maybe you guys could find it useful.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

C:\WINDOWS\System32\Quicktime\Plugins

I'm thinking about moving everything to some place a bit deeper, but this seems fine.

I keep everything rar'd with a password. I put a password protected batch file in \System32\ so that I can just type the name in the cmd prompt, enter a password and it starts up the folder.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Aug 4, 2008)

In an external hdd in a hidden folder on the root called "nds_sd_sicherung" which i hope sounds technical and thus off-turning enough to prevent anyone clicking it.
Then again, its the only hidden folder. Maybe that will cause someone to click it. Which wouldn't be too good, i guess.

*thinks about setting off the hidden function*


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 4, 2008)

who says i need to hide it?

no one ever looks for it


----------



## wchill (Aug 4, 2008)

RAM disk + encrypted archive should work, people.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 4, 2008)

On my 500gig extrenal hd in a folder called "Filth"


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

in your house.


----------



## wchill (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm a hypocrite, I hide my stash in Windows Photo Gallery


----------



## Minox (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't hide it, I'm the only one who has an account on my computer.


----------



## science (Aug 4, 2008)

acekard rpg nand -> /_ak/system/untitled folder 4/untitled folder 4

but it isnt really porn

i dont download porn, and if i did, it would be erased directly after i used it. i dont get how people have gigs of porn. after you use it once, isnt it boring to watch?


----------



## Forstride (Aug 4, 2008)

In C:\Users\Matt\Videos\Funny\Hilarious\Lol\Rofl\

I couldn't think of anywhere else to put it...Whatever, porn is porn.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm the only one who uses my computer so.. I don't hide it.. in fact I have a c:\porn directory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was younger and had to share my computer I used to put all of it on a zip file, change it's extension to .dll and put it on the windows directory.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was very paranoid back then


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 4, 2008)

I hide them in the basement with the other hitchhikers.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 4, 2008)

If i did, it'd be in a TrueCrypt archive

But I don't, and no one uses my comptuer except me anyways


----------



## Christen (Aug 4, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I'm the only one who uses my computer so.. I don't hide it.. in fact I have a c:\porn directory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had my porn were it was very easy to find. My parents and my brother didn't know as much about computers as me, and didn't know how to really do anything beyond the desktop, so I just went C:/blah/blah/blah/blah/blah/porn. Now that I have my own laptop, I just have a C:/porn directory.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Me and my friend have a program called Magic folders. Which after you install it, it hides any folder you put into it, completely invisible to everything. So much so that if you were to put a Windows boot file in it and hide it, your computer isn't booting ever again. Only way the program appears is if you put in the designated keyboard shortcut/password.
> 
> I guarantee that's what he uses it for. I use it to hide files from my room mate, he likes to mess with my shit a lot. Bastard. Maybe you guys could find it useful.


Intriguing. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## wchill (Aug 4, 2008)

That reminds me of a long time ago when I used a keylogger to hijack someone's Neopets account...
So long ago.
You needed to press Ctrl+K for the keylogger to appear. It was pretty much invisible as far as everyone was concerned.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 4, 2008)

I just watch it from da net.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2008)

In the default Vista downloads folder since I'm too lazy to move it lol


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

Magic Folders is amazing


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 4, 2008)

C:\Users\Justice is Dead\Pictures\Hentai

No one cares/looks for it, lol.


----------



## eeliottheking (Aug 4, 2008)

like this
http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Hide-Files-...-Images_70.html


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> In the default Vista downloads folder since I'm too lazy to move it lol


same here lol


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 4, 2008)

Seeing as I don't need "stealth" I'm going to offer a convenience choice instead.

A USB stick. Handy things. I recommend the Sandisk Micro Cruzer I have the 2gig version, but likely would rather have a 4, maybe someday an 8 when price is more friendly.

Sandisk Micro Cruzers have many neat features. One is built in porn browsing security if you are interested (one of many free downloads).
You can load up a file encrypter like Kruptos 2 on it if you must.
I run my FireFox 3 directly off of it although I had to manually install it as U3 hasn't migrated from Firefox 2 yet.

And of course all your porn is on the USB not the computer. Not a security thing, just a case of it can go where you go.
Hey if you're going to be out of home for say a week, you might appreciate that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those of you guys that have need of stealth though you have my sympathies


----------



## science (Aug 4, 2008)

I hide my porn on this guys computer


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep my porn in my usenet folders and external harddrive under G:\New Folder.  I periodically delete it when it totals 100gb.  That's every week.


----------



## m3rox (Aug 4, 2008)

Just hide it on the desktop.

Create a folder called Beastiality, add your porn to it, then right-click on the folder and check "hidden", click apply and you're good.


----------



## xdzt (Aug 4, 2008)

What's porn?


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

xdzt said:
			
		

> What's porn?


It's a certain kind a medicine for certain lonely people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k

I have mine in the best spot, My Documents, My Pictures, F:/(it's my second my document, its bigger!) and a folder called others XD no one looks in my laptop, or else they die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and its scattered in group of random pictures.

lol, i gave my friend a naruto doujin, cause she wanted one O.o and she put it in a folder named 14+ XD and always have a password, even if it one letter, XD or some like: you have to guess it, or: the same, XD


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 4, 2008)

C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\en

And it's hidden + password protected.

I tried System32 but I couldn't move anything in there and I was too lazy to disable UAC.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 4, 2008)

in my pocket


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> in my pocket


You just reminded me, I have some "stuff" in my Cyclo that I need to delete ASAP.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I keep it on my flashcart sometimes, and my PSP! On two different memory sticks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So videos too... and here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 4, 2008)

lol i was just kidding though. i dont look @ porn
i didnt even realize that you _can_ store porn in your pocket >.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Aug 4, 2008)

Some of it is in a passworded RAR on the root of my D: drive, though some hentai is just there, also on the root of the D: drive... Then I got more Hentai in D:\downloads\hentai XD


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

lol, NOW PEOPLE! I must ask how old you are! j/k
Tomorrow I'll be 13... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol...


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, uhm, i don't need to hide anything... oh man, i'm too old for this... shame on me!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> lol, NOW PEOPLE! I must ask how old you are! j/k
> Tomorrow I'll be 13...
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK! Ban him while he is still too young to be on this forum!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 4, 2008)

sometimes when i go to the asian market i watch a little prawn. yeah they sell it, but its more fun just to watch there.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 4, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> sometimes when i go to the asian market i watch a little prawn. yeah they sell it, but its more fun just to watch there.


Lawl.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 4, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We aren't GameFAQs.


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't hide my porn.
I share it with my entire family.


----------



## Westside (Aug 4, 2008)

On my facebook account.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I don't hide my porn.
> I share it with my entire family.


LOL! So hard not to laugh...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't hide anything. I just look it up on the internet. I used to use Command Prompt Here and change it from a folder to some something like WinDOS.sfs


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Read this
Now, makes you want to live in Japan now right?


----------



## xdzt (Aug 4, 2008)

I only get turned on by the sensuous angles of tetrominoes -- it's not a terrible affliction, but it prevents me from playing Tetris in polite company.

Also, I have a terrible rating on Tetris DS because I always climax on the lower screen before the match is over.


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

hiding porn is easy, you just print it out, eat it then throw up when your feeling... bored.


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 4, 2008)

In the pants!


----------



## dark42 (Aug 4, 2008)

/home/dark42/Pictures/porn
I'm the only one who has access to my computer so no one will find it.
But if you want to hide the porn I suggest Truecrypt.


----------



## webyugioh (Aug 4, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> Read this
> Now, makes you want to live in Japan now right?


Thanks for reminding me about the IkkiTousen PSP game.
Sometimes one does not need full out porn, ecchi is great sometims too.

I can't believe that this has gotten to 4 pages already,
never new so many people would be open about their porn.
I even got to learn about a bunch of programs I never knew about.

I really liked this though
http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Hide-Files-...-Images_70.html
really got to try that, 
though somebody might notice a multi gig jpeg


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 4, 2008)

in the ricycle bin


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

reym said:
			
		

> in the ricycle bin


that is retarded


i don't have porn to hide


----------



## nephdj (Aug 4, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> Read this
> Now, makes you want to live in Japan now right?



why play japanese xxx dating sims, when we can just get all the ripped cg's on rapidshare


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't wait until Ikki Tousen comes out, I never saw the anime, nope, but the though of exploding clothes. Seems good. XD I'm going to "buy" it like I'm buying Phantasy Star Portable right now.

Hey, I hardly ever get to import games!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 4, 2008)

I the old .bat 'locker' trick.

Enter this into a txt file an rename to .bat:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> cls
> @ECHO OFF
> title Folder *folder name here*
> if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
> ...



Once it is locked, nothing can find it... it's still there though

Result:


----------



## Endogene (Aug 4, 2008)

opera and firefox dont share which pages you've been on, quite handy


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

All my pr0n is hidden in the basket in the bathroom with the Wired and PC World magazines. Its awesome having a Wife® that likes Hustler as well. Oh, that, and we don't have internets a-flowin into our house at this point.


----------



## kevenka (Aug 4, 2008)

God stuff...I just delete it afterwards though. Earlier a person stated why would you store porn on the comp? And I agree. I mean, doesn't it seriously get boring after the first time?


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I the old .bat 'locker' trick.
> 
> Enter this into a txt file an rename to .bat:
> 
> ...


oo... Thanks! Just what I needed!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 4, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> God stuff...I just delete it afterwards though. Earlier a person stated why would you store porn on the comp? And I agree. I mean, doesn't it seriously get boring after the first time?



Nah, you can see the nuances and acting styles, and really UNDERSTAND what the actor is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, can't say that with a straight face! When i had the nets rollin through my puter, i'd delete stuff after viewing.

"OH OH MY GOD YES YES OH YES OH YE... wait... line!" "its... Yes yes oh fuck me yes." "Oh thanks!"


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I the old .bat 'locker' trick.
> 
> Enter this into a txt file an rename to .bat:
> 
> ...


This won't for for me, it says Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} not found. 

I'm on XP


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> lol, NOW PEOPLE! I must ask how old you are! j/k
> Tomorrow I'll be 13...
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be 16 in a month and 1 day.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be 16 in a little less than a month


----------



## knilsilooc (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't download porn much, it just seems like too much work when I'm always connected to the internet. Of course there will be one day when I'm not connected to the internet, so I have about 3310 pics that I got from using DownThemAll on a 7chan thread. Not saved anywhere special either... I used to have it saved in My Pictures, but then I started freaking out when I had to let my sister use my computer, so now they're stored in C:\Program Files\ImageShack\Backup\. I also tried the trick to hide files in JPEG images, but it's too much work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for age...



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'll be 16 in a little less than a month


----------



## Apex (Aug 4, 2008)

Mac has some FANTASTIC methods of hiding your unmentionables.

I've already taught this method to a few curious members already but here's to the rest of you mac users out there. First thing's first, find disk utility, and open it up, then choose new image. Choose the place where you want to create it, and and what the size is, then choose the encryption method, (It's lesser of the two you want.) and choose the password. When you want access to your stuffz, just click the dmg file you saved somewhere, put in the password, and view to your pants content, when you're done eject it like you would a CD or DVD, and that ejects all references of it from the system as well. (Except one, clear your recent folders option, if you name your folders something revealing.) 

Also, I turn 19 in a month or so, so I can actually DO all this legally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an OK sized porn collection.  I only have a 100GB latop HDD though, so I store it all on my external HDD under a folder called xXx.  

Other than that, I back up my porno periodically to make room for new porn.  Mainly direct rip movies that are in AVI format.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

Its best to just mass folders and keep making folders like a maze (make folder inside a folder and keep making sub folders). So when they check it theyll go and search forever. then you buy a usb and put your porn there (make sure your usb is small so you can hide it easily).


----------



## WB3000 (Aug 4, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I the old .bat 'locker' trick.



That's usually what I use when I need to hide anything, or if it's something I want to keep for a long time I would go for the password protected RAR file. (I never keep porn though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I also made a program to automate the .bat locker trick, although there's no password involved, it simply changes a folder back and forth when you select it. If anyone want's it, it's here. It can make folders into Control Panel shortcuts, but also into My Computer ones, and Recycle Bin ones (those are the safest, as they don't even show up on the desktop, only when you browse to change it back.)


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep my yuri cat girls in a new, blah folder.


----------



## fischju (Aug 4, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> I keep my yuri cat girls in a new, blah folder.



I could use some of those.....

(the yuri cat girls, not the folder..unless I can have a copy of the folder?)


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take some of that, minus the cats.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey mod, it doesn't show show anything... Unless your like my friend, when he found a picture of gaaraxsakura rape, and saw her boob... creepy little weirdo
yeah, i have plenty of neko-chan on my psp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/7309/1217540001499ad0.jpg

^dont click it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take some of that, minus the Yuri. And the girls.


----------



## genofunk (Aug 4, 2008)

i only keep  some rare porn and and i keep it in .dpg files and hide it in /DSOrganize/ on my ak2


----------



## Apex (Aug 4, 2008)

I never saw the point of saving much porn anyways, besides a cache for when you don't have internet access. Everything can be streamed or just looked at in picture form at convenience now anyways.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, no! This has hit 1,000+ views! There's some perverts around here...


----------



## pasc (Aug 4, 2008)

I hide it online where nobody finds it ! muhahah !

EDIT:



			
				lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> Hey mod, it doesn't show show anything... Unless your like my friend, when he found a picture of gaaraxsakura rape, and saw her boob... creepy little weirdo
> yeah, i have plenty of neko-chan on my psp...
> 
> 
> ...



Me want moar ! ^^


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

Now now people, there's enough to go around...


----------



## Sephi (Aug 4, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> I hide it online where nobody finds it ! muhahah !
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Seconded. Even though it's cat girls.


----------



## alex (Aug 4, 2008)

http://imgcash6.imageshack.us/Himg527/scal...0&ysize=480

This has been Alex, giving you your daily-dose of yuri!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who watches it online?
I never download it, except maybe for my DS


----------



## webyugioh (Aug 4, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who watches it online?
> I never download it, except maybe for my DS


Unless you have a crap DSL connection and can only stream 56k stuff.
Thats why I download.
Plus I like to view my doujinshi with windows slidshow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: 6 pages, woot!


----------



## Neko (Aug 5, 2008)

I could just hide it in a rar which got attached to a jpeg but who needs that ?

I just store it in a chain of directorys , that's enough. No one uses my Computer anyway. It's mine after all. =D


----------



## xJonny (Aug 6, 2008)

I hide it on your computer.

Actually I hide it in a folder on my desktop called Useful Tools (which actually has some useful tools, like portable apps, rom tools and assorted other crap, anyway... I digress...) in a subfolder called Trash.


----------



## santakuroosu (Aug 6, 2008)

Why hide it?
But I keep most of it on the intertubes~


----------



## Warren_303 (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to put em in multiple folders and right click the folder to hidden. 

Now I just use FolderLock it has a cool GUI and it works great. I remember one time my girlfriend found a shortcut to folder lock and she tried a couple passwords without luck she then tried to uninstall the program but it won't allow it unless you know the master password, hehe. 

Microsoft Folder Lock also, I believe it is free.


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> I used to put em in multiple folders and right click the folder to hidden.
> 
> Now I just use FolderLock it has a cool GUI and it works great. I remember one time my girlfriend found a shortcut to folder lock and she tried a couple passwords without luck she then tried to uninstall the program but it won't allow it unless you know the master password, hehe.
> 
> Microsoft Folder Lock also, I believe it is free.



Heh, I had a program like that before, except it had a slightly nicer looking GUI. No idea what it was called though.

Also, I don't hide it. I'm the only person who uses this computer.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 6, 2008)

My porn sits in root.


----------



## Westside (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you guys thinking about sex?


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 6, 2008)

porn??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it will make you all go blind stopping valuable gaming, shame on you


----------



## xJonny (Aug 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Are you guys thinking about sex?


Which human being that goes past puberty doesn't?


----------



## Westside (Aug 6, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

